# Mountain View - Kentucky



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

they are on carvers ferry rd which is best accessed off the next exit up the richmond irvine exit. they put on a great shoot and get started at 7 pm on tues and thurs nites with thurs the most shooters. if you need more info pm me and i will give you a call.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

Ky hammer, ky shooter is talking about their first outdoor shoot of the year it is sunday i think it starts around 8:30, here is thier number to be sure 859-625-5425, their all mckenzie targets with asa 12s.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, I survived Mountain view...thats about all I can say about it. Heres my take:

Canadian Club with Red Bull chasers all night on Saturday night does not promote good shooting on Sunday Morning.

Bring your climbing boots. Repelling gear is optional, but would be handy. Whoever calls left coasters "hillhumpers" hasnt seen much of eastern kentucky.

Pretty nice folks. Their indoor 3d range looked awesome. Though my stomach couldnt handle food, the cooking smelled great.

I shot the worst score I have shot in 3 years. Im generally good for 280 - 295. I shot somewhere in the 230's. :mg: 

I dominated the Open class. Of course, I was the only open shooter I think.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I never thought I would need my safety belt shooting a 3-d course but there were times on the front side that I could have used it. And what about those last 3 targets after you have humped them hills all day. But it is a awsome place to go shoot that is for sure.I sure would like to be in that stand on the bottem side opening morning of season.


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Mv*

I shot a 284 with a miss. I missed that target around the bend on the first side by the cabin. Did anybody else see the freaking trails that were worn down there?


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I shot with a guy that also missed that target if you are talking about #15 right beside the cabin.Did anyone you shoot with want to shoot the duck floating in the pond????I shot in the bowhunter classs and shot a 298 tied for 3rd but got out 12'd I think 304 won the bowhunter class if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

I blanked the one right by the cabin also. Flat, level, 42 yards from the orange stake. Right under the belly. The only target on the course not shoot uphill/downhill/across a revine.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey KYSHOOTER,Are they having that shoot over in russle springs this coming weekend?It sure is close to the house so i thought about making the 30 minute trip. And yes your right it was the only flat target on the whole course.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Not yet. April 9th is the first one. Pm me your email and ill send you the schedule. I havent posted it on here yet.


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

Good shoot,As everyone else stated,Them hill humpers AIN'T Got A thing on us.GARY COFFEY


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Gary did I win open? I think I would be more ashamed if I did. :embara:


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*open*

Matt. I don.t think so. BUTi will check on thursday night for you.I only shot like a 288. I could not hit the 12's. I shot at every one of them.Oh well i hope to do better at white oak this sunday. GARY:darkbeer:


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Heh, I just thought I was the only one shooting open. Didnt see any other names on the board. Im going to have to miss white oak sunday, gotta take my kids to the zoo. Have fun.


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*mt view*

Another thing. the average for the 30 targets For this shoot was less than what we shoot indoors on thursday night.As far as the open scores. I know the brother in law shot like a 275. Some one that i did not know shot a 302. GARY COFFFEY


----------



## jmmcguire (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, KY guys. My mom and dad live in Bowling Green and my wife and I are contemplating moving there this year. What can you tell me about the area? Are there many 3D'ers over that direction?

(P.S. BG is in Warren County and I am ALL TOO aware of how horrible the deer hunting is around there.)


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

BG to me is a great place I don't know about 3-d archery yet because I am just getting started myself. I would imagine as crazy as the rest of the state is about it that BG wouldn't be any different.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

*great shoot*

very challenging i like courses to be a little different, very extreme downhill angles, i beleave a 302 won open class not sure who it was. I got 2nd in bowhunter class with a 300 even!! Ben cole got first with a 304!


----------

